# mozilla



## lee635 (Apr 17, 2002)

Hello All,

I've been using the latest mozilla on an older win 98 box and a 6 month old win 2000 box. On both systems, I notice an annoying delay in the download of web pages as opposed to IE. 

Most importantly, I generally flip between 3 or 4 screens at a time. With mozilla, once I click on a link, it seems to lock up the desktop for several seconds and I can't switch over to another browser screen (or any other screen for that matter) until it releases. Also, web pages seem to load slower with mozilla than IE.

I have a pretty fast internet connection and the win 2000 machine is quite speedy. I use the win 98 box to perform lengthy queries against our data warehouse. Although it's an older PII machine, it has 512MB of RAM and no other applications resident. When I have the mozilla issues, I'm not doing any queries.

Anyway, I've noticed the mozilla delay on both boxes. Any ideas as to if its something on my end? Is there some obscure setting change that might help the performance? Or should I just wait for the next iteration to see if the performance improves.

Cheers, Lee


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

What version of Mozilla are you running? I've not 1.1 and don't notice the problem.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

Make sure you're running 1.1, and ideally 1.2b - also, while it likely won't help your situation - try enabling piplining to drastically improve the speed of your connection (I found it caused to many errors a few versions ago - it's time for me to try it out again!).


----------



## Unthinkable (Sep 13, 2002)

I really wanted to like Mozilla a lot and make it my default browser as the tabbed browsing feature alone is really great and worth switching over full time for...but I'm just not thrilled with the way that it displays the Boston Herald sports page improperly where the left side of the page is all gray with no words (Internet Explorer displays it properly) and Espn's NHL web page also looks screwy with Mozilla for whatever reasons. 

I did find the piplining feature made most pages load faster then IE though as Zac pointed out above. Whenever I tried to use Mozilla with this forum and a favorite hockey forum of mine it would never allow me to see what I was quoting properly so making posts with it was completely futile. Tried both the latest beta and the most stable release before it and got the same thing over and over again. What is up with that?


----------



## Unthinkable (Sep 13, 2002)

Here is what I see with Mozilla 1.1:


----------



## Unthinkable (Sep 13, 2002)

Same page displayed with IE:


----------



## Unthinkable (Sep 13, 2002)

Are you saying that you can view the Boston Heralds sports page fine with the links fully visible and clickable at the left side Zac? I tried disabling the popup killer in my firewall thinking it may have been interfering with Mozilla somehow and that wasn't it and also tried enabling the ClearType fonts and its still the same thing. All the extra speed loading pages and tabbed browsing features in the world won't mean a thing to me if I can't even view/click on all the links I'm supposed to see.


----------



## lee635 (Apr 17, 2002)

Well, I've dropped Mozilla for now. Will check it out in 6 months or so after a few upgrades are completed.


----------

